

Having flattr accept partial payments on items? - canadiancreed
http://www.codefromaway.net/2012/01/would-you-flattr-my-wishlist.html

======
narcissus
In the interest of full disclosure, I wrote that post (and not very well, I
might add!).

For what it's worth I think the title here would be a little better with a
question mark at the end, as it is more about "why can't we" than "how to" but
still, I appreciate the post here :)

~~~
nextparadigms
I don't understand why Flattr isn't good enough for that? Sure, it doesn't go
towards a wishlist of items, but the money goes in his pocket, so it's the
same thing.

~~~
narcissus
I get that it's essentially the same thing, but there's part of me that likes
to 'see the difference' that I'm making. If that makes sense. It's kind of
like how I feel better building a Habitat for Humanity house than I do when I
give money to them. Not because of trust or anything like that, it's simply a
matter of seeing the outcome.

On the flipside, as a 'blogger' (if I can call myself that yet), I think it
would be cool to get 'surprise deliveries' from my wishlist... basically
remove me as an intermediary and just send me the stuff that I want.
Especially if it's only a few dollars here and there, in which case I'll more
than likely spend it at the corner store before having a chance to put it
towards something I really want. But maybe that's just me.

~~~
Siimteller
Lincoln, it sounds like what you’re looking for is some kind of Pledgie-style
progress bar that would show you the effect your donation had?

A new feature for Flattr where you could set a goal and state what you’re
collecting the money for?

Unfortunately unrealistic that Amazon will ever mash its wishlist up with any
financial service that what they already provide but perhaps there’s a way to
build a connecting layer between those two services. You should submit this
idea to our developer challenge, perhaps someone picks it up (more info on our
blog).

Teller / I work @Flattr

~~~
narcissus
Thanks for the feedback. Even if my 'goal' could be "stuff on this wishlist"
and not so much have a dollar value as such... just an easy way to say "you're
giving me money for this stuff".

Then I guess everytime my Flattr account had enough money to buy something on
the wishlist then to do it automatically would be cool. Especially if you guys
got a referral fee somehow? Don't know :)

Thanks for mentioning the developer challenge, too. I'll definitely look into
it. To be honest, my usage of Flattr right now is essentially zero, but I
really like the idea of it and this year I'm trying to really 'support' these
cool ideas.

Thanks again!

